# Finally set up my tank -- pictures!



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

The tank is a Marineland Eclipse Hex 5. It's a really nice tank but the only downside is that I have to take both the light and filter hood off for water changes and cleaning.



















I have a couple of questions!
1. There are tiny bubbles EVERYWHERE! Will they eventually go away? They're really annoying and distracting.
2. I have a Marineland Stealth Pro heater (50 watt) and the glowing "light" is barely visible. It's meant to be green when the desired water temperature is reached and red when it's heating. The only way I can tell if it's on or idle is if i take the hood off and look at it from above the water. I know a few people use this heater so can anyone else relate? I'm worried there's something wrong with it.

I will be starting a fishless cycle tomorrow so hopefully all goes well!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice tank!!!
Yes, the bubbles will go away. I don't know about the heater though.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

The tiny bubbles are just trapped oxygen from when you poured the water in the tank. I think, anyway. What they are doesn't really matter because they're harmless and will make their way to the top and disappear in a day. I'm really good at specifics. HEH. 

As for the heater, you shouldn't be relying on the light to be indicative of water temperature. I'd plop a thermometer in there, or stick one on the sides, and use that instead. That way, even if the light is on, or off, or red, or green, or broken, all you have to pay attention to is the thermometer reading. 

I like your tank by the way. It's very full. Good luck with the cycling.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! I never see bubbles in any of the pet store tanks so I guess it makes sense that they eventually go away.

I do have a thermometer but it would be nice to look at the heater light to make sure it's working.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

But your thermometer would indicate whether it's working or not. And if so, how well. I almost pay no attention to my heater light, because whether it's working or not, as long as my water is warm, to me, the heater is legit.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE your tank!!! That pink plant just adds the perfect splash of color!

I wouldn't worry about the heater though. As long as the water is warm, no need to worry!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Your tank set up is very pretty. I just love how lush it looks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty! I like the pink plant, too.


----------



## prettyfishy312 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love it!!! :d


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice tank!!!! LOVEEEEEE the plants!


Quick question.......is the reason u have so much gravel on the bottom for cycling reasons? I dont have that much....mine is maybe 1-2inches.

Ive seen this same thing in a few tanks now and was just wondering.....


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, no reason. It just says on the bag to use 1 1/2 - 2 pounds of gravel per gallon. I bought two 5 pound bags so I just used it all because I didn't want like half a bag of gravel left over. It really doesn't matter, I'm sure. It's just what you prefer!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed. Aesthetically, I think the amount of gravel you've added is nice. It's somehow fitting for the tank you've got.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

It might mean more detritus can get caught in there, requiring a deeper cleaning with the siphon, but nothing too extreme. To be honest, it takes away a little of the depth from the water. Bettas don't exactly like a lot of depth...if I were to put one in a 5-gallon hex, I think I might mimic our dear OP's example!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

thnx guys!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

beautiful tank. really really beautiful!  
leave it exactly like that!

dont worry bout the heater. thermometer and job done. your only making yourself troubles by having to take off lid etc.


----------



## Dravoth (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the setup. Plenty of cover for your Betta to feel safe :-D


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a very nice tank! I can't wait to upgrade!!

One quick question, tho, and I know I'm just a noob to the board and the obsession, but is that enough surface space for your Betta to go up to the top of the tank, what with all the plants?

No disrespect, just curious.

Nice, nice tank.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

blackberryjoose said:


> is that enough surface space for your Betta to go up to the top of the tank, what with all the plants?


Oh, yes! There's plenty there. As long as it's POSSIBLE, they'll get to the surface. Our job is to make sure it's not IMpossible!


----------



## blackberryjoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Seen. Good job then!


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

blackberryjoose said:


> That is a very nice tank! I can't wait to upgrade!!
> 
> One quick question, tho, and I know I'm just a noob to the board and the obsession, but is that enough surface space for your Betta to go up to the top of the tank, what with all the plants?
> 
> ...


No disrespect at all! Like Mister Sparkle said, I am sure there is enough surface space. It might be difficult to see in the pictures because the angles distort the view a bit, but the plants are not covering the entire surface. 

And thanks!  I love working at my desk with the tank light on. It's very pretty.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It's gorgeous...! 

I always mention "crowding the tanks" to most other newer betta keepers. This is what I'm talking about  This seems like a lovely amount of plants for one betta. Enough spaces to swirl around, but no too much open space. Are those silk and/or plastic? My favorite about silk is that it's much easier to go around. Again, gorgeous tank. And I like the gravel-amount too...it fits!


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you! 

All the plants are silk. I bought them from http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/22995/category.web

I couldn't find any silk plants at either Petco, Petsmart, or Walmart so I started looking around online and found that site. It's really great; they have a _ton_ of products to choose from!


----------

